# How do you pronounce...



## Casey76 (19 July 2017)

OK, I've been watching some You tube videos recently, and I listen to a lot of audiobooks, sometimes the pronunciation of certain things either tickles me or really winds me up.

The two latest are: peripole -periopal and (central) sulcus - sulkus (with a hard k)

I found the "periopal" extremely distracting, to the point I couldn't watch the entire video.


Anything drive you nuts recently?


----------



## doodle (19 July 2017)

Sacroids


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

I've never heard sulcus with a soft C! and I am confused by which you think is correct for periople? Further explanation required please 


generally nothing beats cushions


----------



## Arzada (19 July 2017)

Casey76 said:



			OK, I've been watching some You tube videos recently, and I listen to a lot of audiobooks, sometimes the pronunciation of certain things either tickles me or really winds me up.

The two latest are: peripole -periopal and (central) sulcus - sulkus (with a hard k)

Anything drive you nuts recently?
		
Click to expand...

What is peripole? I always thought sulcus was pronounced sulkus - how do you pronounce it?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2017)

ester said:



			I've never heard sulcus with a soft C! and I am confused by which you think is correct for periople? Further explanation required please 

Click to expand...

yes, I though it was a hard K too. mostly I say these things only in my head though anyway in case I upset anyone by saying them wrong


----------



## Jo1987 (19 July 2017)

I'll be honest, I don't know how to pronounce ergot... Is the T silent?!


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

Yes essentially it is sulkus and periople I also say much like periopul, well or periople, how it is spelt anyway!


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

Jo1987 said:



			I'll be honest, I don't know how to pronounce ergot... Is the T silent?!
		
Click to expand...

no, it's not a french snail  just as it looks


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2017)

ester said:



			no, it's not a french snail  just as it looks 

Click to expand...

*snorts*


I will forever more rhyme it with Margot  (not being mean Jo, it sounds nicer that way!)


----------



## Arzada (19 July 2017)

Jo1987 said:



			I'll be honest, I don't know how to pronounce ergot... Is the T silent?!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry too much. The letter T is rapidly disappearing from the spoken language. I listen to entire conversations where the letter T is non existent though it is in the written word. RIP the letter T. And yes it does get my go (which once upon a time was pronounced goat)


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

I would also worry it would get confused with ergo, and my horse might say ergo what?  we could all be wrong of course 

neue schuele is always a good one isn't it . There is definitely a few that I go oh, it was supposed to be like that, who knew  because you have always seen it written down. 

Just to lightly amuse but still on topic as on a farrier site someone said 'Geez Louise' an Aussie was looking for a commentor called Louise and thought comments must have been deleted


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 July 2017)

Pikeur - Pee Cure? 
Cushings - cushions

American pronounciation. (My USA relatives) 
Peugot - Pew-show
Oregano - "oh reg oh no" instead of "orrygarno"


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2017)

ester said:



			I would also worry it would get confused with ergo, and my horse might say ergo what?  we could all be wrong of course 

Click to expand...

pmsl, your horse is obviously more highbrow than mine!


----------



## atropa (19 July 2017)

I'm another who would pronounce sulcus with a hard K. Can't think of any that really annoy me but I'm sure there are loads


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			pmsl, your horse is obviously more highbrow than mine!
		
Click to expand...

He's one of those that thinks he is, but really he can't wait for naked attraction to be on again tonight


----------



## Jo1987 (19 July 2017)

I've genuinely never heard anyone say ergot aloud! (Luckily I've never said it either &#129315


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2017)

Casey76 said:



			OK, I've been watching some You tube videos recently, and I listen to a lot of audiobooks, sometimes the pronunciation of certain things either tickles me or really winds me up.

The two latest are: peripole -periopal and (central) sulcus - sulkus (with a hard k)

I found the "periopal" extremely distracting, to the point I couldn't watch the entire video.


Anything drive you nuts recently?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a little confused. Do you mean periople was pronounced peripole, and sulcus was pronounced sulsus - because if it's the other way round, you're the one pronouncing them incorrectly!


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 July 2017)

A few horses at my work have had sacroids! (Boss not me!) even my phone knows how to auto correct it to sarcoid


----------



## Northern (19 July 2017)

ester said:



			I would also worry it would get confused with ergo, and my horse might say ergo what?  we could all be wrong of course 

neue schuele is always a good one isn't it . There is definitely a few that I go oh, it was supposed to be like that, who knew  because you have always seen it written down. 

Just to lightly amuse but still on topic as on a farrier site someone said 'Geez Louise' an Aussie was looking for a commentor called Louise and thought comments must have been deleted 

Click to expand...

I've always pronounced Ergot with the T. Neue Schule is easy for me, being German, but try saying it properly in front of Aussies  Always get blank looks! I must confess "Sulcus" has a soft c with me, never knew it was "Sulkus". Luckily I don't need to use that word often  I can see how Geeze Louise would confuse, it's a pretty common saying


----------



## cobgoblin (19 July 2017)

I pronounce sulcus with a hard 'c'.

Not horsey, but keep hearing nuclear pronounced on tv as nukerler...drives me mad.


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2017)

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/pronunciation/english/sulcus


----------



## Annagain (19 July 2017)

Arzada said:



			Don't worry too much. The letter T is rapidly disappearing from the spoken language. I listen to entire conversations where the letter T is non existent though it is in the written word. RIP the letter T. And yes it does get my go (which once upon a time was pronounced goat)
		
Click to expand...

I was fence judging at an event once and radioing in which riders were clear at our fences for the commentators. The requested format was "number x clear at fence y". The girl judging at fence 13 was driving me nuts. "Number four'een clear ah fence thir'een" I texted my friend who was judging the adjacent fence and said "do you want to tell that girl there's a 't' in thirteen?" To my horror, my friend did! I think the anonymity of the radio made her brave - I did notice her put a slight Scottish accent on to do it, a cunning disguise


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 July 2017)

Auslander said:



			I'm a little confused. Do you mean periople was pronounced peripole, and sulcus was pronounced sulsus - because if it's the other way round, you're the one pronouncing them incorrectly!
		
Click to expand...


Just what I was thinking!

The letter c sounds 'k', rather than 's' when followed by a or u, in just about every word I can think of.


----------



## tristar (19 July 2017)

edumacation ain`t wot it yoused to be


----------



## Merrymoles (19 July 2017)

completely unrelated to horses but cutlery was always known to my grandparents as cuttle-ry and now I don't know which is right! The odd time it was called "irons" so that's probably easier


----------



## Arzada (19 July 2017)

moleskinsmum said:



			completely unrelated to horses but cutlery was always known to my grandparents as cuttle-ry and now I don't know which is right! The odd time it was called "irons" so that's probably easier 

Click to expand...

Good plan. You don't have to worry about the Ts either with irons. I quite like the option of knives, forks and spoons.


----------



## Rowreach (19 July 2017)

My surname.  It's an odd one and I really don't mind people pronouncing it, except when they ask me how it is said and I tell them and then they argue with me


----------



## milliepops (19 July 2017)

Arzada said:



			Good plan. You don't have to worry about the Ts either with irons. I quite like the option of knives, forks and spoons.
		
Click to expand...

We call them spanners.
Fewer syllables


----------



## ponies4ever (19 July 2017)

another i came across recently was an equipe saddle being pronounced as e-quwip instead of e-keep. Don't think I'm wrong...?


----------



## Cahill (19 July 2017)

knew a lady who used to wear `jompers` for riding


----------



## Sallyfinn (19 July 2017)

Sulcus is from the Latin meaning furrow. There is no soft c in Latin hence the pronunciation sulkus. 
Ergots are thus named because they resemble a fungus, the ergot family of fungi are described using an audible t, much like thirteen!


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

ah I had no idea that was the derivation of ergot , I thought they were unrelated.


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2017)

Rowreach said:



			My surname.  It's an odd one and I really don't mind people pronouncing it, except when they ask me how it is said and I tell them and then they argue with me 

Click to expand...

Mine's only three letters, but it amazes me how many people can't spell/pronounce it!


----------



## Cortez (19 July 2017)

Oh, I do love a good grammar/pronunciation debate! It's always been "sulkus" and "ergotttt" with me, and periople/perry o' play for good measure.


----------



## Fidgety (19 July 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			Not horsey, but keep hearing nuclear pronounced on tv as nukerler...drives me mad.
		
Click to expand...

'Feb-yew-ar-rey' drives me nuts too!  I do hold my hand up to having to work really hard not to say 'minnellium' rather than millennium - I blame OH's boss for that, I've struggled ever since hearing him say it that way .


----------



## ycbm (19 July 2017)

I have a friend who thinks that the streets are unindated with defribulators. I can't work out how to tell her....

Can't stand people on  TV talking about newkular power, that's very common.

Reservoyer, that's another!


----------



## ycbm (19 July 2017)

Has pea aff got an eh on the end,, or not?


----------



## Rowreach (19 July 2017)

Oh that reminds me, I used to work for someone who persisted in calling one of the horses "Donimo".  It drove me nuts


----------



## Cortez (19 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			Has pea aff got an eh on the end,, or not?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on which country you're in...It's piaffer in France and Spain, piaff in Germany.


----------



## skint1 (19 July 2017)

how would you all say "pedal"  as in "I think my horse has done something to his pedal bone?"  Would it be pee-dal  or peddle?


----------



## Cowpony (19 July 2017)

I work in finance and can't bear people talking about renumeration, especially if they are professionals and really should know better. I have to stop myself putting on my best headmistress voice and enunciating "remyoonerayshun"! Ooh, and while I'm about it, people saying " lay" when it should be "lie", as in " lay down". Sorry, not horsey at all, but just had to vent! I can feel my blood pressure going up already. I really need to go and lie down....


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 July 2017)

skint1 said:



			how would you all say "pedal"  as in "I think my horse has done something to his pedal bone?"  Would it be pee-dal  or peddle?
		
Click to expand...

I want to know this too.


----------



## ycbm (19 July 2017)

skint1 said:



			how would you all say "pedal"  as in "I think my horse has done something to his pedal bone?"  Would it be pee-dal  or peddle?
		
Click to expand...

Peedle. I've been to a few foot seminars and never heard it said any other way.


----------



## Kezzabell2 (19 July 2017)

Not horsey but I work for a french company and when the french say "analyse" they always, always, always say "analyse-es"   it gets to me so much that I cannot focus on the rest of the conversation!  and they often say it A LOT


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

also peedal, 

unles it has attached itself to my bike! 

I do hope Casey comes back to clarify the periople/sulcus situation.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (19 July 2017)

it really grates on me when people pronounce issues as is-yews instead of ish-yews . The sound is just horrible, and with all the political debates, it keep hearing it on the radio!


----------



## Cortez (19 July 2017)

The best one I've ever heard, and my favourite, is "libby-doo", as in my stallion's interest, or lack of it, in doing his job. This was uttered by my extremely backwoods vet in Colorado many years ago when I had a stud farm there. I've treasured it ever since


----------



## alainax (19 July 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Pikeur - Pee Cure? 
Cushings - cushions

American pronounciation. (My USA relatives) 
Peugot - Pew-show
Oregano - "oh reg oh no" instead of "orrygarno"
		
Click to expand...

Why do some people in England say "per- geot". Does my head in! Have seen it even written that way. The French pronounciation doesn't have an r. Also why do you put an R at the end of oregano?

Americans have funny ones like aloooominum, but that Peugeot would sound better for my ears than the extra r's


----------



## DabDab (19 July 2017)

Ahhhhh!!!!!

My head is going to explode

The 7yo me who couldn't read a simple sentence is inside having a panic attack


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (19 July 2017)

alainax said:



			Why do some people in England say "per- geot". Does my head in! Have seen it even written that way. The French pronounciation doesn't have an r. Also why do you put an R at the end of oregano?

Americans have funny ones like aloooominum, but that Peugeot would sound better for my ears than the extra r's 

Click to expand...

"per-geot" is an accent thing.  I say that.  I also say "barth, clarse and charff" for bath class and chaff.


----------



## alainax (19 July 2017)

I love judge Judy, but can't stand when they would say " aks" instead and ask. Spoke with my American  friend and she advised its called Ebonics. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## little_critter (20 July 2017)

atropa said:



			I'm another who would pronounce sulcus with a hard K. Can't think of any that really annoy me but I'm sure there are loads
		
Click to expand...

Oops. I've always thought it was pronounced sul-sis. Mind you I don't think I've ever actually said it or heard it said so just assumed how it sounded from how I read it.


----------



## ponyparty (20 July 2017)

This thread is making me feel wrong wrong wrong *shudders* 

I hate when people say "pacifically" rather than "specifically" - an otherwise intelligent-sounding expert being interviewed on the radio did it repeatedly and it bothered me so much I had to switch channel. 

Also... not pronunciation exactly but someone I know sent a text saying "they put her on a pedal stool" - you mean PEDESTAL?! What's a pedal stool?!  Funny imagery in my head! (This is before the days of autocorrect, so that's not an excuse!)


----------



## supsup (20 July 2017)

Actually, "Piaffe" in German is pronounced with an "e" sound after the ffs, except the German "e" at the end of a word is generally without emphasis, like the first "i" in affiliated.

Pet peeves of mine (admittedly, a mixture of pronunciation and incorrect spelling): 

"I brought" instead of "I bought", when someone's been shopping.
The inability to remember that it is "manege", not "menage". Just say "arena", already.
"I would of done..."  instead of "I would have done...". There is no such thing as "would of", "should of", "could of"!

Oh, "laminitus" and "Cushions" also drives me up the wall.


----------



## Street_Skill (20 July 2017)

Not horse related, but the constant use of the words "myself" and "yourself" really drives me up the wall.  "Come and speak to myself about that", "myself and Bob went to the shops" or "I rang to speak to yourself".  It just doesn't sound right to me!  Whatever happened to the words "me", "you" and "I"??!


----------



## Casey76 (20 July 2017)

Well, it's why I asked... it's they are words which I see written all of the time, but never spoken (especially in English  )  though apparently I've been spelling periople wrong for the better part of  15 years - oops! (transposing the o and the p)


----------



## Casey76 (20 July 2017)

supsup said:



			Oh, "laminitus" and "Cushions" also drives me up the wall.
		
Click to expand...

And "arthritus"

The suffix "-itis" indicates an inflammation e.g bronchitis is an inflammation of the briochioles; cholecystitis is an inflammation of the gall baldder (both of which, may, or may not, be infectious in origin)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2017)

I did notice one on here recently where someone had written about selling their horse, only they had used 'sale' instead of 'sell'. EG 'I want to sale my horse'. 

Another one that is creeping in is the very ugly americanism 'gotten'. EG 'Look how tall she has gotten'. No, no ,no, it's 'got' or 'grown' or 'become.' There are loads of alternatives that are all far more elegant and don't make you sound like a gun toting oik.


----------



## Casey76 (20 July 2017)

alainax said:



			Why do some people in England say "per- geot". Does my head in! Have seen it even written that way. The French pronounciation doesn't have an r. Also why do you put an R at the end of oregano?

Americans have funny ones like aloooominum, but that Peugeot would sound better for my ears than the extra r's 

Click to expand...

How do you pronounce Peugeot Alaina?  There is little difference in French between "peu" (little/few) and "peur" (fear) it all comes out as "per" just a longer or shorter sound in the middle, but there is a hint of an "r" at the end of both.


----------



## Embo (20 July 2017)

If we're venturing into the realms of using completely the wrong word...

I'm seeing 'defiantly' being used instead of 'definitely' quite often! This one just makes me laugh 

And 'his' in place of 'he's'; "His going to the shop".


----------



## Meredith (20 July 2017)

Casey76 said:



			And "arthritus"

The suffix "-itis" indicates an inflammation e.g bronchitis is an inflammation of the briochioles; cholecystitis is an inflammation of the gall baldder (both of which, may, or may not, be infectious in origin)
		
Click to expand...

Arthur-itis. I always wonder about Arthur.
Also Engerland. I must live in another country.


----------



## Annagain (20 July 2017)

Embo said:



			If we're venturing into the realms of using completely the wrong word...

I'm seeing 'defiantly' being used instead of 'definitely' quite often! This one just makes me laugh 

And 'his' in place of 'he's'; "His going to the shop".
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't justify it (and I hate it too) but I think this is a result of auto-correct. People type "definately" and it auto-corrects to "defiantly" rather than "definitely". Same with his - they type "hes" and auto-correct makes the wrong correction.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (20 July 2017)

I hate people using 'of'  instead of 'have', as in " I should of told you". Drives me nuts especially as they not only say it but write it that way as well. I had a message today from the 3 network which started with the word 'wuntu' which I assume they meant 'want to', there really is no hope when a big company like 3 decide to write like that.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			Peedle. I've been to a few foot seminars and never heard it said any other way.
		
Click to expand...

Phew I've always pronounced it that way.


----------



## Kezzabell2 (20 July 2017)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			"per-geot" is an accent thing.  I say that.  I also say "barth, clarse and charff" for bath class and chaff.
		
Click to expand...

ahaha I say, barth, clarse but I do say chaff!  odd!


----------



## Cowpony (20 July 2017)

Kezzabell2 said:



			ahaha I say, barth, clarse but I do say chaff!  odd!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, me too


----------



## Chinchilla (20 July 2017)

annagain said:



			I was fence judging at an event once and radioing in which riders were clear at our fences for the commentators. The requested format was "number x clear at fence y". The girl judging at fence 13 was driving me nuts. "Number four'een clear ah fence thir'een" I texted my friend who was judging the adjacent fence and said "do you want to tell that girl there's a 't' in thirteen?" To my horror, my friend did! I think the anonymity of the radio made her brave - I did notice her put a slight Scottish accent on to do it, a cunning disguise 

Click to expand...

Your friend is a freaking legend. What a hero.


----------



## rosiesowner (20 July 2017)

PonyParty! I was wondering how far into the thread I would have to get before finding the 'Pacifically' issue... Another one is when people say generally instead of genuinely. So, an example would be: "I generally love him". Hmm, makes you sound very passionate... 

Or when people say throatlatch instead of throatlash...


----------



## yhanni (20 July 2017)

Vaguely related - I hate it when people say 'two times' instead of 'twice'! Also "prostrate" instead of "prostate" and I know plenty of nurses who are guilty of the latter!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 July 2017)

Not the wrong spelling but the wrong meaning!  Nonplussed means taken aback/surprised/shocked even but I keep seeing used to mean exactly the opposite, drives me mad!


----------



## little_critter (20 July 2017)

Someone at work keeps saying remember as 'renember'. Drives me quietly nuts.


----------



## ycbm (20 July 2017)

yhanni said:



			Vaguely related - I hate it when people say 'two times' instead of 'twice'! Also "prostrate" instead of "prostate" and I know plenty of nurses who are guilty of the latter!
		
Click to expand...

Aaaarrrrrgggghhhh, and even worse 'two times less than', when they mean HALF as much.

It's getting more and more common and I really detest it!!!


----------



## ycbm (20 July 2017)

rosiesowner said:



			Or when people say throatlatch instead of throatlash...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, both are correct.


----------



## Notimetoride (20 July 2017)

Non horsey, though i have seen this used when people are on their way to a competition. . . . . . . . 

  'On route'

Aaargh !!! 

Please - its French.  'En-route'


----------



## alainax (20 July 2017)

What's with the whole ibrufen thing... I thought it was a whole different drug! Never realised people were just chopping a part of the word out 

How do you say it? I've heard.. 

Aye*- boo- pro-fen
Aye- broop-oh-fen

*Or eye/ I


----------



## yhanni (20 July 2017)

I say eye byu PRO fen & I dish out tons of the stuff!


----------



## ester (21 July 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Not the wrong spelling but the wrong meaning!  Nonplussed means taken aback/surprised/shocked even but I keep seeing used to mean exactly the opposite, drives me mad!
		
Click to expand...

I had to check as I have only seen it used the opposite way, seems it is an americanism 

TBF given that it starts with 'non' the second meaning makes more sense as a word to me which google seems to suggest is where that form has come from.


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2017)

ester said:



			I had to check as I have only seen it used the opposite way, seems it is an americanism 

TBF given that it starts with 'non' the second meaning makes more sense as a word to me which google seems to suggest is where that form has come from.
		
Click to expand...

But non plussed means 'it didn't add up'  to me, so it only works the first way in my house


----------



## Embo (21 July 2017)

I just remembered one that my own dear OH does which winds me up!

He says pepperomi 

I have corrected him a few times but, alas, my ears still suffer


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 July 2017)

alainax said:



			Why do some people in England say "per- geot". Does my head in! Have seen it even written that way. The French pronounciation doesn't have an r. Also why do you put an R at the end of oregano?

Americans have funny ones like aloooominum, but that Peugeot would sound better for my ears than the extra r's 

Click to expand...

Thank you for writing what I was thinking. I gave up wondering which of the pronounciations the poster approved of or not and decided not to bother asking about the r!!


----------



## milliepops (21 July 2017)

yhanni said:



			I say eye byu PRO fen & I dish out tons of the stuff!
		
Click to expand...

was in the chemists once and an elderly chap was in the queue in front of me, he asked for ipru-biffrey  so that's what we call it in our household now!


----------



## Merrymoles (21 July 2017)

Similar to the above, we occasionally hack to my friend's mum's house. Her little boy neighbour gets very excited and tells the world that "Dorfy" (Dorothy) has got ponies in her garden as he rushes to get the words out! Guess what we all call friend's mum now!


----------



## Turitea (21 July 2017)

American friends of mine can't say "et cetera". Instead they keep pronouncing it "ex cetera". Drives me mad!!!


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2017)

Try asking about cloppy dogral, it drives some medics nuts.

It's cloe-pidogral, apparently


----------



## aliby (21 July 2017)

Travers and Renvers - am I supposed to say them in French or in English, 'traveeir' or as they are written?  I have no idea!


----------



## ycbm (21 July 2017)

I always say travair and r'on'vair


----------



## Casey76 (21 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			I always say travair and r'on'vair
		
Click to expand...

^^ this


----------



## pansymouse (21 July 2017)

Street_Skill said:



			Not horse related, but the constant use of the words "myself" and "yourself" really drives me up the wall.  "Come and speak to myself about that", "myself and Bob went to the shops" or "I rang to speak to yourself".  It just doesn't sound right to me!  Whatever happened to the words "me", "you" and "I"??!
		
Click to expand...

We must be twins - it's my blue touch paper peeve too.  I will correct people especially those script jockey cold callers who love to use them.

The other thing those sort of people do is ask "what was your name?" to which I respond "my name IS xxxxx" with a big emphasis on the "is".  I probably quite a witch


----------



## [59668] (21 July 2017)

Oh god I have so many.

Misuse of "his" instead of "he's"

"Pacific" instead of "specific"

"secutary" instead of "secretary"

"expresso" instead of "espresso"

I'm sure there are more!


----------



## yhanni (22 July 2017)

Proberly & ickle


----------



## HeresHoping (22 July 2017)

[59668] said:



			Oh god I have so many.

Misuse of "his" instead of "he's"

"Pacific" instead of "specific"

"secutary" instead of "secretary"

"expresso" instead of "espresso"

I'm sure there are more!
		
Click to expand...

Loose instead of lose. Drives me batty. The number of people I've met trying to set their weight free...

The overuse of 'myself' and yourself is a great bugbear of mine. I have heard quite a few politicians talking about themselves in such a fashion. It makes me cringe.


----------



## ycbm (22 July 2017)

Phased instead of fazed.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 July 2017)

alainax said:



			Why do some people in England say "per- geot". Does my head in! Have seen it even written that way. The French pronounciation doesn't have an r. Also why do you put an R at the end of oregano?

Americans have funny ones like aloooominum, but that Peugeot would sound better for my ears than the extra r's 

Click to expand...

Whereas it drives me nuts when someone I know pronounces it pew-geot!  did she never learn French at school?  I would have expected almost everyone to have learnt about 'un peu' (a little) in their first year of learning French.


----------



## ester (22 July 2017)

Oreganor?? People say that ? Confused now. 

Ditto pas re the pew!


----------



## scats (22 July 2017)

Hate when people use 'of' instead of 'have'

My friend calls the manège a paddock, I want to kill her everytime!

Friends Nan says photo albun instead of album.  Not sure why it annoys me so much, but it just sounds weird.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 July 2017)

Breath and breathe get mixed up a lot too. 'Don't forget to breath'... urgh!


----------



## joosie (22 July 2017)

The American pronunciation of parmesan (as in the cheese) is one of my big ones. "Par-meh-jan". There's no "j" in parmesan!


----------



## SpringArising (22 July 2017)

Embo said:



			He says pepperomi 

Click to expand...




little_critter said:



			Someone at work keeps saying remember as 'renember'
		
Click to expand...




scats said:



			Friends Nan says photo albun instead of album.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why exactly but these ones really made me laugh!

The one that gets me is when English people pronounce chorizo as 'Cha-RITZ-oh'.


----------



## SpringArising (22 July 2017)

joosie said:



			The American pronunciation of parmesan (as in the cheese) is one of my big ones. "Par-meh-jan". There's no "j" in parmesan!
		
Click to expand...

Yes! This one too. And the way they say Sebastian as 'Seb-ASH-chun'.


----------



## fburton (22 July 2017)

alainax said:



			Why do some people in England say "per- geot". Does my head in! Have seen it even written that way. The French pronounciation doesn't have an r. Also why do you put an R at the end of oregano?
		
Click to expand...

English pronunciation of Renault "Ren-oh" is oddly halfway between what would be English "Ren-alt" and the French "Ruh-no".




			Americans have funny ones like aloooominum, but that Peugeot would sound better for my ears than the extra r's 

Click to expand...

But they _spell_ it as "aluminum", so they have an excuse. And actually we used to spell it that way too originally, before standardizing it to other element names like calcium. (But what about platinum and molybdenum??)

(And sometimes I like to start sentences with conjunctions. But that's okay.)



Pearlsasinger said:



			Not the wrong spelling but the wrong meaning!  Nonplussed means taken aback/surprised/shocked even but I keep seeing used to mean exactly the opposite, drives me mad!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they really mean nonminused? Or plussed?



joosie said:



			The American pronunciation of parmesan (as in the cheese) is one of my big ones. "Par-meh-jan". There's no "j" in parmesan!
		
Click to expand...

That one really grates with me. As does the tendency to drawl certain vowels like "Neesaan" for "Nissan".

Last night I heard a Scot talking about Hieronymus Bosch's _Garden of Earthly Delights_, and he used the word "hybrid" several time but pronounced it "hibrid".

Then there's pronouncing "mischevous" as "mis-chev-Ious", saying "sherbert" for "sherbet", "tenent" for "tenet", "high-archy" for "hierarchy" - the list goes on and on.

One of my dear Mum's many mispronunciations was saying "horse-p*ss" for "hospice".

Finally - as I am already starting to get one - is it "mee-grain" or "my-grain", and when foreigners enter the country are they "mee-grants" or "my-grants"? (They are certainly a headache.)


----------



## milliepops (22 July 2017)

fburton said:



			Finally - as I am already starting to get one - is it "mee-grain" or "my-grain", and when foreigners enter the country are they "mee-grants" or "my-grants"? (They are certainly a headache.)
		
Click to expand...

my-grain and my-grant IMO   reminds me of a related sounding one, try-arge or tree-arge for triage?   

 It's something we talk about a lot in my job and I remember having an increasingly comical conversation with someone once where we were on opposing sides, I'm a tree-arger  and she was a try-arger   both of us sticking to our guns :lol:


----------



## fburton (22 July 2017)

fburton said:



			Last night I heard a Scot talking about Hieronymus Bosch's _Garden of Earthly Delights_, and he used the word "hybrid" several time but pronounced it "hibrid".
		
Click to expand...

(He also pronounced the word "bottom" several times, but we won't go into that! :eek3


----------



## fburton (22 July 2017)

Mustn't forget: manège is pronounced "menarge"!


----------



## alainax (22 July 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Whereas it drives me nuts when someone I know pronounces it pew-geot!  did she never learn French at school?  I would have expected almost everyone to have learnt about 'un peu' (a little) in their first year of learning French.
		
Click to expand...

I say it like this. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrvIcYEhoAY

Not like this 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srsQx2Y90AQ

The english one has an r in it. Per-geot. Hurts my ears! I did do a bit of reading though which suggested that some English speakers put an R in when its an unusual sound. Whereas in scotland if we put the R in it would sound ridiculous. I guess that is why it sounds weird to me, I am hearing the R really strongly in the English version.


----------



## alainax (22 July 2017)

fburton said:



			Finally - as I am already starting to get one - is it "mee-grain" or "my-grain", and when foreigners enter the country are they "mee-grants" or "my-grants"? (They are certainly a headache.)
		
Click to expand...

Hehe that is like Primark, I say it wrong, ( I think), like lots of people round here. Pronouncing it "pree-mark" insteak of "Pry-mark"  I say My-grain, and my-grants 

We also say  lidl wrong according to my german hubby. It should be Leee-dl. not Li-del. Which is funny as they rhyme it with little in their adverts, so they obviously don't care how we pronounce it!


----------



## ycbm (22 July 2017)

And when exactly did we start eating samwidges?


----------



## teddypops (22 July 2017)

Peugeot did used to get pronounced as 'pew geot' when I was a kid (a very long time ago) Then tv adverts changed and it was then pronounced 'per -geot'.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 July 2017)

see, if someone says pew-geot or per-geot then I don't consider either of them to be incorrect. just different pronunciations. we live in a country blessed by a myriad of accents!

christ, what with this and the grammar thing I am beginning to think I am actually really laid back lol.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (24 July 2017)

Not a spoken aberration but I loathe 'here here'. Unless you are giving direction instructions of course


----------



## SpringArising (24 July 2017)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Not a spoken aberration but I loathe 'here here'. Unless you are giving direction instructions of course
		
Click to expand...

Me too, and 'this with bells on'!


----------



## Mike007 (25 July 2017)

Chaff is an odd one for me. As a horse food it is charf but as stuff slung out of an aircraft to fool radar it is chaf as in chafinch


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 July 2017)

Haha &#128514; Love the great Pew-got debate. 

Another one is garridge instead of garage.


----------



## ycbm (25 July 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Haha &#55357;&#56834; Love the great Pew-got debate. 

Another one is garridge instead of garage.
		
Click to expand...

And garaaje instead of garage!


----------



## ycbm (25 July 2017)

How does everyone pronounce aspartame?

Is it asparta-me, aspar-tame, or what?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			How does everyone pronounce aspartame?

Is it asparta-me, aspar-tame, or what?
		
Click to expand...

second one.

Chaff is never charf-I'm from the SE of England and maybe used to say it but trust me, anywhere north of Northampton and you'll sound ridiclous


----------



## fburton (25 July 2017)

Mike007 said:



			Chaff is an odd one for me. As a horse food it is charf but as stuff slung out of an aircraft to fool radar it is chaf as in chafinch
		
Click to expand...

Visions of chaffinches being ejected from planes to fool radar. 

My odd one is the pronunciation of grease. If it's "elbow grease", thin lubricant you don't get on your hands, or greaseproof paper I pronounce it greece (as in the country); if it's the thick stuff that's to pack car wheel bearings or the congealing stuff in a "poke" of fish and chips (even if its wrapped in greaseproof paper) I pronounce it greeze, i.e. the Scots way. 

And if a horse has greasy heel, it's greecey, but the stuff you put on horses' legs - that's greeze. No rhyme or reason!



ycbm said:



			And garaaje instead of garage!
		
Click to expand...

And Faraaje instead of Farage.



ycbm said:



			How does everyone pronounce aspartame?

Is it asparta-me, aspar-tame, or what?
		
Click to expand...

For me it's ass-PAR-tame - but then I pronounce clopidogrel as cloppy-doggrell, so take what I say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## teddypops (25 July 2017)

fburton said:



			Visions of chaffinches being ejected from planes to fool radar. 

My odd one is the pronunciation of grease. If it's "elbow grease", thin lubricant you don't get on your hands, or greaseproof paper I pronounce it greece (as in the country); if it's the thick stuff that's to pack car wheel bearings or the congealing stuff in a "poke" of fish and chips (even if its wrapped in greaseproof paper) I pronounce it greeze, i.e. the Scots way. 

And if a horse has greasy heel, it's greecey, but the stuff you put on horses' legs - that's greeze. No rhyme or reason!




Do Scottish people say greeze for grease? I certainly don't.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fburton (25 July 2017)

teddypops said:



			Do Scottish people say greeze for grease? I certainly don't.
		
Click to expand...

Well thank goodness for that! Maybe it's just Glaswegians?


----------



## alainax (25 July 2017)

teddypops said:





fburton said:



			Visions of chaffinches being ejected from planes to fool radar. 

My odd one is the pronunciation of grease. If it's "elbow grease", thin lubricant you don't get on your hands, or greaseproof paper I pronounce it greece (as in the country); if it's the thick stuff that's to pack car wheel bearings or the congealing stuff in a "poke" of fish and chips (even if its wrapped in greaseproof paper) I pronounce it greeze, i.e. the Scots way. 

And if a horse has greasy heel, it's greecey, but the stuff you put on horses' legs - that's greeze. No rhyme or reason!




Do Scottish people say greeze for grease? I certainly don't.
		
Click to expand...




fburton said:



			Well thank goodness for that! Maybe it's just Glaswegians?
		
Click to expand...

( Lanarkshire originally)
I say Greece, " those chips were so greecey!". I wouldn't think any different of someone saying greeze though.

One that we get at work a lot is tragus. Tray-guss or Trah-guss
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fburton (25 July 2017)

alainax said:



			( Lanarkshire originally)
		
Click to expand...

Interesting!




			I say Greece, " those chips were so greecey!".
		
Click to expand...

Or... That Moussaka was so greasy! 




			I wouldn't think any different of someone saying greeze though.
		
Click to expand...

Phew. 




			One that we get at work a lot is tragus. Tray-guss or Trah-guss
		
Click to expand...

Not greasy ones, I hope! 

Would tragus be like magus?


----------



## Gypley (25 July 2017)

I've just read this whole thread and I don't know what's right anymore! I'm now questioning every horse related word I've ever known !


----------



## teddypops (25 July 2017)

fburton said:



			Well thank goodness for that! Maybe it's just Glaswegians?
		
Click to expand...

Probably!


----------



## Annagain (25 July 2017)

The anti-inflammatory Diclofenac is the one I'm not sure of. I have heard both Dick-Low-Fen-Ack  and Dye-cloff-inack and am never sure. 

I just say "the stronger anti-inflammatories" when I'm begging the doctor for them, which isn't that often, just when my Plantar Fasciitis is really bad.


----------



## Reacher (25 July 2017)

Hilarious thread!
I totally agree with the myself / yourself thing.
Can I add Spurious Capitalisation (where people give random words a capital when they are not proper nouns).
Also, and I know this is very pedantic and is probably acceptable other than in formal documents, but I don't like the use of "a" instead of "per" (3 times a week)


----------



## alainax (25 July 2017)

How and why are good ones round these parts. Entirely interchangeable  

"You can't do that!" "How?"


----------



## Redders (25 July 2017)

Proply instead of properly.

My mum, when we were kids, used to pronounce sandwiches as Sangwiches. She still does now come to think if it!


----------



## Casey76 (25 July 2017)

annagain said:



			The anti-inflammatory Diclofenac is the one I'm not sure of. I have heard both Dick-Low-Fen-Ack  and Dye-cloff-inack and am never sure. 

I just say "the stronger anti-inflammatories" when I'm begging the doctor for them, which isn't that often, just when my Plantar Fasciitis is really bad.
		
Click to expand...

die-clow-fen-ac


----------



## ycbm (25 July 2017)

alainax said:



			How and why are good ones round these parts. Entirely interchangeable  

"You can't do that!" "How?"
		
Click to expand...

Which reminds me of 'you can't park there!' when you already have, and clearly are able to,  and what they mean is 'you mustn't park there!'


----------



## pansymouse (25 July 2017)

Reacher said:



			Can I add Spurious Capitalisation (where people give random words a capital when they are not proper nouns).
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  The military are the very worst for the random use of capitals, I'm so glad I don't work with them very much these days.

My standard blood pressure riser is Kind Regards; since when did regards become a proper noun?  It never fails to set me off on one.

Can I also add, people, if you're going to get it wrong at least have the attention to detail to do so consistently and don't tease me with glimpses of literacy.


----------



## Damnation (25 July 2017)

For this reason, Christmas is a bad time in our house.

Set the scene - my dad is Irish, and they are talking about Bethlehem on the TV. Same rant every year:

" Its not "Beth-LEE-Hem" its "Beth-le-Hem", the English have such a problem with slender vowels!"

Every.Single.Year.


----------



## fburton (25 July 2017)

Damnation said:



			" Its not "Beth-LEE-Hem" its "Beth-le-Hem", the English have such a problem with slender vowels!"
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of my old music teacher Mr Dobie who was _very_ particular about this pronunciation at school carol services. Io redit festus dies...


----------



## Meredith (25 July 2017)

I originate from the South East but have lived in the far west of the West Midlands for years. Having read through this thread I have decided that English pronunciation is definitely a regional thing. My family now think I talk 'country' whilst in the early years my new friends often thought I was Cockney.

The worst misinterpretation I remember was a conversation I had about baths i.e. swimming but the listener thought I said bus!

I make no judgement on professional words but I expect they have regional variations too.

Like others I too hate most of the errors mentioned. They are usually the result of lazy speech or initial mishearing.

However I still say garridge!


----------



## Django Pony (25 July 2017)

Not exactly pronunciation, but I keep hearing "I could care less" being used a lot instead of "I couldn't care less" at the moment, it's driving me mad! I think it's an American thing, but it doesn't even make sense!!

I am at war with the Capital Letter Fairy at work, so many people just add random capital letters in to sentences! The CLF (as she likes to be known) is good friends with the Alot....  http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


----------



## Meredith (25 July 2017)

Also not pronunciation but irritating is the use of "looking".

 Today I read "How far are you looking to travel?" 

I can think of a few alternatives to that question but none of them involve vision in any way.


----------



## alainax (25 July 2017)

Django Pony said:



			Not exactly pronunciation, but I keep hearing "I could care less" being used a lot instead of "I couldn't care less" at the moment, it's driving me mad! I think it's an American thing, but it doesn't even make sense!!

I am at war with the Capital Letter Fairy at work, so many people just add random capital letters in to sentences! The CLF (as she likes to be known) is good friends with the Alot....  http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html

Click to expand...

I must admit I take great pleasure in reacting accurately to double negatives, the look of bewilderment on the perpetrator' face is worth it... 
 "I can't see nothing"


----------



## {97702} (25 July 2017)

The answer to every question:  "I have absolutely no idea"....


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 July 2017)

alainax said:



			I must admit I take great pleasure in reacting accurately to double negatives, the look of bewilderment on the perpetrator' face is worth it... 
 "I can't see nothing" 

Click to expand...

LOL!

'I didn't do nothing' is another one.


----------



## Missionimpossible (25 July 2017)

Another non-pronunciation yet equally irritating one is "off of" - as in "she fell off of her horse" - it isn't even easier to say than the grammatically correct alternative!


----------



## Lyle (26 July 2017)

When people use 'think' instead of thing, for example "I'm so over every think" GAH!


----------



## joosie (26 July 2017)

When people say "I was sat" instead of "I was sitting". "I was sat at the bus stop". Noooooo.


----------



## fburton (26 July 2017)

alainax said:



			I must admit I take great pleasure in reacting accurately to double negatives, the look of bewilderment on the perpetrator' face is worth it... 
 "I can't see nothing" 

Click to expand...

A teacher was lecturing his class in Glasgow one day. "In English," he said, "a double negative forms a positive. In some languages though, such as Russian, a double negative is still a negative.

However," he pointed out, "there is no language wherein a double positive can form a negative."

Wee Jimmy pipes up from the back of the class "Aye, right."


----------



## fburton (26 July 2017)

"I could care less" and "off of" are both Americanisms. Nasty!


----------



## alainax (26 July 2017)

fburton said:



			A teacher was lecturing his class in Glasgow one day. "In English," he said, "a double negative forms a positive. In some languages though, such as Russian, a double negative is still a negative.

However," he pointed out, "there is no language wherein a double positive can form a negative."

Wee Jimmy pipes up from the back of the class "Aye, right."
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, that's cheered me up this morning!


----------



## ponyparty (26 July 2017)

Oh jeez I just remembered one... OH pronounces "bus" as "buzz"  it's a Birmingham thing I think, I've heard people say it before and it makes me cringe. 

Still, if that's his only fault, I suppose I can let it slide..!


----------



## Pr1nce (26 July 2017)

ponyparty said:



			Oh jeez I just remembered one... OH pronounces "bus" as "buzz"  it's a Birmingham thing I think, I've heard people say it before and it makes me cringe. 

Still, if that's his only fault, I suppose I can let it slide..! 

Click to expand...

My OH pronounces his Z sounds as if they are a S sound eg Sone instead of Zone, so the opposite to yours but it drives me barmy!


----------



## alainax (26 July 2017)

Pr1nce said:



			My OH pronounces his Z sounds as if they are a S sound eg Sone instead of Zone, so the opposite to yours but it drives me barmy!
		
Click to expand...

Lol! Hubby is German so he gets away with some crackers, but one I can't let go is thought instead of though. It's like the brought bought thing all over again! I admit to being more annoyed with bought brought than I really should.


----------



## ester (26 July 2017)

ponyparty said:



			Oh jeez I just remembered one... OH pronounces "bus" as "buzz"  it's a Birmingham thing I think, I've heard people say it before and it makes me cringe. 

Still, if that's his only fault, I suppose I can let it slide..! 

Click to expand...

Ah grandad did that (few others I can't put my finger on too) they were from Coventry


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 July 2017)

one I did resist for years after moving up here was eg 'that needs washed' or 'that needs sorted/done'. I figured that correcting several million people was probably futile


----------



## Fidgety (26 July 2017)

Draw/s instead of drawer/s.  Drives me nuts, again, seems to be several million people


----------



## windand rain (26 July 2017)

I hate could "of" and should "of" it is have in both cases.
Confirmation instead of conformation.
I am a Scott and have heard grease described as greeze all over the uk especially when the y is added. Greezy heel greezy hands etc.
The laminitis thing too drives me nuts.
My biggest fault is forgetting punctuation, and having to go back and add it after I have posted and read it. I must learn to read through before pressing the post button. In my defence I am not very good with a key board so sometimes letters are missed out or doubled up I I have very arthritic hands


----------



## chillipup (26 July 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Draw/s instead of drawer/s.  Drives me nuts, again, seems to be several million people
		
Click to expand...

This annoys me too F. Saw an add on Ebay once for 'Chester draws' as opposed to a chest of drawers. (under furniture for sale as opposed to lingerie/underwear)


----------



## little_critter (26 July 2017)

Something that seems to be particular to Cornwall; "I have an ideal". When they actually mean "I have an idea"


----------



## Snuffles (26 July 2017)

Chimbley instead of chimney

and saying something is twice as thin!


----------



## ycbm (26 July 2017)

little_critter said:



			Something that seems to be particular to Cornwall; "I have an ideal". When they actually mean "I have an idea"
		
Click to expand...

That's West Country accent. They eat potatles, drive Astrals and have ideals. They put an l on the end of every word that ends in a vowel.  Common from Bristol downwards. I think it's lovely.


----------



## Dave's Mam (26 July 2017)

Meredith said:



			Also not pronunciation but irritating is the use of "looking".

 Today I read "How far are you looking to travel?" 

I can think of a few alternatives to that question but none of them involve vision in any way.
		
Click to expand...

"How far are you looking forward to travel?"


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 July 2017)

I absolutely HATE "them" instead of "those".

I want one of them. No, No, No. Alllll wrong


----------



## joosie (27 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			That's West Country accent. They eat potatles, drive Astrals and have ideals. They put an l on the end of every word that ends in a vowel.  Common from Bristol downwards. I think it's lovely.
		
Click to expand...

I'm Cornish, not heard a lot of that here tbh!


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2017)

joosie said:



			I'm Cornish, not heard a lot of that here tbh!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously it doesn't reach Cornwall then m'dear 

Very common in the area of Bristol and the counties just below it. I used to love hearing it, and I always called my Bristol car my Astral.


----------



## ester (27 July 2017)

I'm somerset and don't recognise it either, I wonder if it just isn't coming across letters wise because to me it would just be how people speak .


----------



## fburton (27 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			Very common in the area of Bristol and the counties just below it. I used to love hearing it, and I always called my Bristol car my Astral.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very common in the Bristo area.


----------



## eatmyshorts (27 July 2017)

I think it's cute how in Cornwall people call you "my lover". In Aberdeen, often a "y" is added to the end of words - i remember i had a manager from Aberdeen who phoned me & asked if i'd mind coming to the stationary cupboard & doing a "wee jobby" for her!!!!!


----------



## fburton (27 July 2017)

eatmyshorts said:



			... the stationary cupboard & doing a "wee jobby" for her!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

:eek3:


----------



## joosie (27 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			Obviously it doesn't reach Cornwall then m'dear 

Very common in the area of Bristol and the counties just below it. I used to love hearing it, and I always called my Bristol car my Astral.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think it's a Bristol thing. My grandma's from Bristol and she does it.


----------



## caileag (27 July 2017)

Have we done liquorice yet?  For me it's always been liquoriss (Dunbartonshire), my OH says liquorish (Teesside) which sounds weird to me.


----------

